# Cheap ram hunt?



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi I'm 12 years old posting from my dads account
And I'm saving up my money for a ram hunt,
I don't have just a whole lot to spend and I was 
Asking if anyone nows anyone with 
Affordable prices if so let me know


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you hunt with a bow or rifle?


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

A rifle


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Where do you live? Distance is part of the overall cost, so a closer place charging more could be cheaper than a low price half way across Texas.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

We live in the Houston area but we are willing to
Travel up to 7to8 hours if the price is affordable


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Thompson Temple Discount Ram Hunts
Camp wood Tx. $100 deposit, $90 and up when you harvest
2 day hunt, includes a place to stay.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.thompsontemple.net/2008/05/discount-ram-hunt.html

http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1240174/2

Nearby in Alvin, Texas...

http://www.briscoeexoticranch.com/prices/price.html


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

It's funny you posted this. I want to share with you a story that you might find interesting. For my 12th birthday my parents got me a ram hunt with Thompson Temple, I am now 30. That tells you how long they've been around. I was really excited for the hunt. I had been hunting since I was old enough to walk so you could say for a 12 year old I was pretty experienced. This is the story of what happend. On the morning of the hunt, my dad and I met the outfitter at the local cafe for breakfast and to get aquinted. We left there a little after daylight and headed to ranch that we were going to be hunting, or what they call "hunting". As soon as we pull into the high fence pasture we start seeing rams, goats, sheep, and all kinds of exotics. Well, as we drive through the ranch, the outfitter points to different rams saying "you can shoot that one for $100, you can shoot that one over there for $150" and so on. Me and my dad couldn't believe how this was going down. It was unbelievable. Is this how it really was going to be? So when we got to the end of the road, the outfitter asked me which one I wanted. I couldn't believe the lack of "hunting" involved so I just picked the cheapest one, so we drove back to that particular ram, I stepped out of the jeep and shot the ram at 40 yds. That was the end of the hunt, if you can call it a hunt. I just wanted to share this with you on your search for "cheap hunt" because you might not get what you want. Like I said before, that was a long time so I cant speak for them now but I would beware of Thompson Temple and high fence. Goodluck


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

The place in Alvin doesnt look to bad. I may book a hog hunt just to see how it is. Thats right by my house and never knew it was there either.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

lonniewalling said:


> It's funny you posted this. I want to share with you a story that you might find interesting. For my 12th birthday my parents got me a ram hunt with Thompson Temple, I am now 30. That tells you how long they've been around. I was really excited for the hunt. I had been hunting since I was old enough to walk so you could say for a 12 year old I was pretty experienced. This is the story of what happend. On the morning of the hunt, my dad and I met the outfitter at the local cafe for breakfast and to get aquinted. We left there a little after daylight and headed to ranch that we were going to be hunting, or what they call "hunting". As soon as we pull into the high fence pasture we start seeing rams, goats, sheep, and all kinds of exotics. Well, as we drive through the ranch, the outfitter points to different rams saying "you can shoot that one for $100, you can shoot that one over there for $150" and so on. Me and my dad couldn't believe how this was going down. It was unbelievable. Is this how it really was going to be? So when we got to the end of the road, the outfitter asked me which one I wanted. I couldn't believe the lack of "hunting" involved so I just picked the cheapest one, so we drove back to that particular ram, I stepped out of the jeep and shot the ram at 40 yds. That was the end of the hunt, if you can call it a hunt. I just wanted to share this with you on your search for "cheap hunt" because you might not get what you want. Like I said before, that was a long time so I cant speak for them now but I would beware of Thompson Temple and high fence. Goodluck


I too hunted at Thompson Temples place but my experience was not like this one at all. I went almost 10 years ago with a group of buddies while attending A&M. At this point he had separate pieces of land where he had divided the size of the rams (one section was Bronze, the next Silver and the last Gold). Each section was different set prices (very reasonably priced). We did a little driving but not one of us ever once shot a Ram from the truck and maybe only saw 3 or 4 from the vehicle. I shot 2 rams while I was there and both were on stalks. I'm sure we could have shot a smaller immature ram that was hanging around the camp but we all knew that wasn't very sporting. Thompson is an outstanding man, he visited with us at camp and opened his home up to us for dinner. He also led us in prayer in the evenings, which I thought was great. This is definitely not a stalk all weekend and MAYBE shoot a ram. This outfit is set up for you to have a chance at taking a ram every hunt, which sounds like what you are looking for. Good Luck!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

lonniewalling said:


> It's funny you posted this. I want to share with you a story that you might find interesting. For my 12th birthday my parents got me a ram hunt with Thompson Temple, I am now 30. That tells you how long they've been around. I was really excited for the hunt. I had been hunting since I was old enough to walk so you could say for a 12 year old I was pretty experienced. This is the story of what happend. On the morning of the hunt, my dad and I met the outfitter at the local cafe for breakfast and to get aquinted. We left there a little after daylight and headed to ranch that we were going to be hunting, or what they call "hunting". As soon as we pull into the high fence pasture we start seeing rams, goats, sheep, and all kinds of exotics. Well, as we drive through the ranch, the outfitter points to different rams saying "you can shoot that one for $100, you can shoot that one over there for $150" and so on. Me and my dad couldn't believe how this was going down. It was unbelievable. Is this how it really was going to be? So when we got to the end of the road, the outfitter asked me which one I wanted. I couldn't believe the lack of "hunting" involved so I just picked the cheapest one, so we drove back to that particular ram, I stepped out of the jeep and shot the ram at 40 yds. That was the end of the hunt, if you can call it a hunt. I just wanted to share this with you on your search for "cheap hunt" because you might not get what you want. Like I said before, that was a long time so I cant speak for them now but I would beware of Thompson Temple and high fence. Goodluck


My experience was the same as yours and I also paid for the gold medal pasture, hardest part was waiting for a clear shot. Thompson Temple seems like great people but this was my first and will be my only canned hunt. Good luck in your search and on your hunt.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anybody have any opinions on the wildlife ranch in mason tx?


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree 100%. They are affordable and you are going home with what ever you wish to shoot but at the same time, I guess I grew up hunting and not experiencing "canned" hunts. I know what you mean about trying to get a clean shot. My guide used the jeep to seperate the herd of rams apart in order for me to get a clean shot. It was crazy. Maybe if we would have gotten to do some spot and stalk it would have been better but I dont see how it would have changed it any. The rams were so gentle they didnt even run off when we pulled up and even if they did, you're behind high fence. They can only go so far before there's no where else to go when your stalking them; but thats what you get with high fence and "canned" hunts. Atleast I can say I got to shoot me a ram, no matter how bad the hunt was, and its something to hang on my wall and I have the memories with my dad.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I too have hunted several times on several ranches with Thompson Temple. On some places there were rams that you could kill with a hammer, and some that were wilder than a whitetail. 

Anytime you go on a ram hunt, there is the chance that the hunt could not be as challenging as you are expecting. It's kind of the nature of sheep. 

This does not mean I don't recommend going on sheep hunts. They are lots of fun, they look good on the wall, pretty cheap compared to most exotics, and great for young or beginning hunters.

I guess my point is, if you want it to be really hard, you better do the research.

I have a couple of good sheep hunting stories, but they are better told around the camp fire.

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

i talked to the guide from the wildlife ranch and he was super nice and it seemed like something i would like i was just wondering if anybody had good or bad experinces hunting with them


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I sent you a PM. You should go over to TBH texasbowhunter.com and read the rate the day hunt section on the ranches you are thinking about going to.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Thompson Temple Discount Ram Hunts
> Camp wood Tx. $100 deposit, $90 and up when you harvest
> 2 day hunt, includes a place to stay.


X2 on TT, rugged terrain, got a hawaii/corsican mix. beautiful ram with a bow.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Wildlife ranch isn't much more than a petting zoo


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*ram,sheep,,,,,,*

TT gives hunting a sore spot. Animal just bought from auction and released into fenced area-ive seen him do this and hunters just mins behind.... if you want, you can come up to Post and i will let you shoot a auodad female. I am over run with them and they are bigger bodied and horns than auction animals and they are WILD!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Ol' Red said:


> Wildlife ranch isn't much more than a petting zoo


X2

Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

A group of hunting guides and myself go to the wildlife ranch every year after deer season is over with to relax and enjoy the ending of another hunting season. Yes it is like a petting zoo(one of my buddys killed a ram with a spear one year) but it is still a good time and its $185 for 2 nights of lodging and a day of hunting... pretty cheap for a weekend get away.


----------

